# Java Console in LogDatei schreiben.



## jupa (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit der VM zu sagen das die Konsolenausgabe auch in einer Datei geschrieben werden soll???

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## nrg (10. Dez 2009)

natürlich. könntest dir zb eine methode ausgabe(String s) schreiben, in der du die pfad- und dateivariblen für die logdatei pflegst und dort dann den übergebenen string sowohl in die konsole ausgibst, als auch in die datei schreibst...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Dez 2009)

ohm...
ich denke du meinst die System.out.println() ?
Einfach den System.out umsetzen
System.setOut
System.setIn
System.setErr

EDIT:
Oder meinst du ohne Code anzufassen.
Halt ne Pipe in ein File.
in unix
java MeinProgramm > meinfile


----------



## jupa (10. Dez 2009)

Nein das meine ich nicht. Ich will den Programmcode nicht ändern.
Will nur das ich über die Start Paramter meiner Anwendung der VM sage das sie bitte auch in einer Datei logen soll.


----------



## nrg (10. Dez 2009)

vllt versteh ich dich jetzt falsch aber wie soll das denn funktionieren, wenn eine solche dateischnittstelle in dem programm nie gecodet wurde?

edit: achsoo das meintest du . das kapitel hab ich immer übersprungen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Dez 2009)

siehe Edit:
Ausgabeumleitung ist das Stichwort:

```
java MeinPrgramm > file
```

sollte unter win auch gehen (wenn ich mich da nicht irre?).


----------



## nrg (10. Dez 2009)

Kapitel 21 — Datei Input und Output

und ggf folgende kapitel. (edit kap 22, 23)

da steht das recht schön erklärt


----------

